# i put up a facebook page for all members of MTPCA members



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/238368169591431/

just anther way to keep informed. i know alot of people use facebook and thought this might be another good tool to use. it is a closed group so only members and family will be allowed in .. no antis. lets see if we can get this to work.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

See if I ever use your bid card again.:banghead3

Griff


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh ive been waiting for you...... come on over...


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice profile pic buddy....you look.....um....relaxed.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

life has been pretty good this winter... :corkysm55 :coolgleam


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Has it gone viral yet? Can I pick your profile pic?

Griff


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

no.... but im sure i could line you up with something... :evilsmile :fish2:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

still waiting for some of you to come over to the dark side.... griff... :SHOCKED:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Wiggler said:


> still waiting for some of you to come over to the dark side.... griff... :SHOCKED:


What dark side are we referring to? 

I befriended the facebook page, however, I will never become strickly a k9 land trapper. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

the dark side is the evil facebook alot of people fear. this group is locked up, nobody is gonna even know your in there, except us. no politics, no hassles, just good trapping talk and site. there is 47 people in there now. we need to get the president and others in it, (griff, Ed, Dave, John) come on over and take a look. :yikes:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> the dark side is the evil facebook alot of people fear. this group is locked up, nobody is gonna even know your in there, except us. no politics, no hassles, just good trapping talk and site. there is 47 people in there now. we need to get the president and others in it, (griff, Ed, Dave, John) come on over and take a look. :yikes:


I think wiggy has been in the pie early this year.:coco: I've got more posts than anyone.

Griff


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

more posts in facebook??? ive never seen you lurking around in there. :lol:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Is my hound still the number one attraction on the page this morning?

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

you mean to tell me your a Michael????? lol!!!! you dont look like one.. sorry.. i dont know anyones real names... except Eds, and i still wonder about him...  well Michael.. you "dog" is still on top. ne_eye:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Guardian Angel Michael to you wiggly!

Griff


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

griffondog said:


> Guardian Angel Michael to you wiggly!
> 
> Griff


i need an angle looking over me.... :corkysm55  :fish2:


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Facebook? 
We aint got no facebook...
We dont need no stinkin Facebook


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

we got stinkin facebook now... :lol: ne_eye:


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Next year we'll have status updates from the trapline... 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

well i hope we dont have to wait until next year for some posts over on the dark side. :yikes: its just another place to hang out and tell lies and such. :lol:


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> well i hope we dont have to wait until next year for some posts over on the dark side. :yikes: its just another place to hang out and tell lies and such. :lol:


I was just joking, i dont know much about fb but maybe it would be better than an open forum for some things


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

that is one good thing about the FB group, its a locked site,, nobody but us can get into it. you can pretty much post anything there.. well almost anything... :help:


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Let me in, please. I am a MTPCA member, sounds like a great Idea. Dan


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

your in Dan.. :corkysm55


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

still waiting for more of our people to join in over there. our leaders?? Ed... dont be shy.


----------

